# Any timeshares in or around Seattle, WA?



## theo (Mar 6, 2015)

Attending a family event in the Ballard section of Seattle in early July. We (two adults only) will probably turn the trip into a week-long visit, since we've never been to this particular area before. 
We would prefer to stay in just one lodging place for the whole week to use as a "hub" for our activities. 

Are there any timeshare facilities in or around this particular area? Failing that, any recommendations for (or against) specific hotels?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 6, 2015)

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

Click on "West USA" and zoom in.


----------



## theo (Mar 6, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html
> 
> Click on "West USA" and zoom in.



I forgot all about that TUG feature --- thanks for the reminder. 

It looks like there is only a single timeshare facility within Seattle itself --- a Hyatt property on 8th. 
I may post a "wish" ad in the TUG Marketplace section to see if a Hyatt points owner would be interested in reserving and then renting to us the week of June 27 -- July 04, 2015 there.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 6, 2015)

theo said:


> It looks like there is only a single timeshare facility within Seattle itself --- a Hyatt property on 8th.



I believe there is a WorldMark Seattle - the Camlin.


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't know how often that map gets updated but I like to link to it when that type of question is asked.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 6, 2015)

tashamen said:


> I believe there is a WorldMark Seattle - the Camlin.




Yes. I have stayed there a couple of times.  Smaller units, Mini kitchen but awesome downtown location. Parking is spendy. The Camlin used to be a hotel that Worldmark bought and reno'd to TS units. Has long history of celebrities who stayed and performed at the Paramount Theatre across the street.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 6, 2015)

You might try vrbo. I like Queen Ann Hill for the views but Im sure there are plenty of places right in Ballard.

Bill


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 6, 2015)

The Camlin is the only timeshare in Seattle.  I believe the Hyatt at Olive and 8th is a Hyatt Hotel and not a timeshare.  The 2 properties are very close together so the Hyatt might be a good option if an exchange doesn't come through.  The urban locations tend to be a tough trade especially in prime time so I'd definitely be looking for alternatives. 
The Camlin is a nice property in a good location convenient to transit for getting to the airport as well as a good bus option to Ballard.  Traffic to and from Ballard and downtown can be horrible so if you can't get into the Camlin, staying in Ballard will be a lot more convenient for daily activities.   Ballard is being built up a lot with lots of new condos in the area so you should be able to find a rental fairly easily and a lot less expensive than downtown or Queen Anne (one of the most expensive parts of the city).  
Other locations near Seattle:  this depends on when the wedding is; if weekday then not a good option.  If weekend, you could stay in one of the timeshares on the west side of Puget Sound (Port Townsend or Union) and take the ferry across to Seattle (plan on 1 hour driving + 1/2-1 hour ferry).  The timeshares up north near Blaine/Birch Bay/Mt Baker are all 2.5-3 hours from Seattle.  It would make more sense to book a motel for a couple of days in Seattle for the wedding and then move up to one of those timeshares.



Sue


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 6, 2015)

I like Sue's recommendations - but reserve now since the units in Western Washington fill up quickly during the summer.  (It may already be too late)

a vrbo place in Balllard would be the best for you I would think.  We were in and out of Seattle for 20 years when we lived in Ohio (or these last 6 years of fulltime timesharing) since my mother was ill, and found vrbo or B&B's cheaper and nicer than hotels.. although sometimes we had to spend a night near the airport in a hotel.



Just a quick look finds these 
These are under $100/night but for more $$ you can get more...
studio with mini-kitchen http://www.vrbo.com/282472
studio with bigger kitchen  http://www.vrbo.com/504406
1 Bd with full kitchen http://www.vrbo.com/439436
"" http://www.vrbo.com/300514

and there are others!!


----------



## tashamen (Mar 6, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> Other locations near Seattle:  this depends on when the wedding is; if weekday then not a good option.  If weekend, you could stay in one of the timeshares on the west side of Puget Sound (Port Townsend or Union) and take the ferry across to Seattle (plan on 1 hour driving + 1/2-1 hour ferry).  The timeshares up north near Blaine/Birch Bay/Mt Baker are all 2.5-3 hours from Seattle.  It would make more sense to book a motel for a couple of days in Seattle for the wedding and then move up to one of those timeshares.



Or stay in Victoria or elsewhere on Vancouver Island and take the ferry to Seattle.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 7, 2015)

tashamen said:


> Or stay in Victoria or elsewhere on Vancouver Island and take the ferry to Seattle.



Taking the ferry from Victoria to Seattle is a great way to get between the 2 cities but not for a day trip to attend a wedding.  It's 2.5-3 hours each way plus getting to and from the ferry dock.  Adding in the drive from "elsewhere on Vancouver Island" (which is near Nanaimo for timeshares) adds another couple of hours each way.  Add in the extra time for customs each way and it really makes no sense.  The schedule in the summer makes it possible, but you'd end up with about 2 hours to spend there with close to 8 hours total travel time.  

Sue


----------



## Karen G (Mar 8, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> It would make more sense to book a motel for a couple of days in Seattle for the wedding and then move up to one of those timeshares.


That's a good idea. Another option you might consider if you've never been to the Pacific Northwest and have the time or interest, you could book a cruise to Alaska that leaves from and returns to Seattle either before or after the wedding.  

We did a seven-day Alaska cruise on Norwegian that had as its last port of call Victoria, B.C., and we enjoyed so much walking from the cruise dock into downtown Victoria. We really enjoyed all the ports of call in Alaska, too.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 9, 2015)

sue1947 said:


> Taking the ferry from Victoria to Seattle is a great way to get between the 2 cities but not for a day trip to attend a wedding.  It's 2.5-3 hours each way plus getting to and from the ferry dock.  Adding in the drive from "elsewhere on Vancouver Island" (which is near Nanaimo for timeshares) adds another couple of hours each way.  Add in the extra time for customs each way and it really makes no sense.  The schedule in the summer makes it possible, but you'd end up with about 2 hours to spend there with close to 8 hours total travel time.



I wasn't suggesting a day trip - I've taken the ferry myself and know that would be ridiculous!


----------



## theo (Mar 9, 2015)

I decided to dismiss the timeshare facility option entirely (didn't care for the locations) and have instead rented an apartment in the Ballard district for a week.

Thanks for all the above offered input.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 9, 2015)

You'll love the neighborhood! Our adult 'kids' were remarried on Queen Anne Hill near there last Summer. Good choice. Now you should consider Victoria B.C. Maybe another 'serviced apartment', or B&B. The Seattle Clipper would be a great way to get there.

Jim


----------

